# Things i can't buy in thailand?



## Cathering

I'm arriving in Thailand in one week, and I'd truly appreciate hearing from experienced expats about things I won't be able to purchase in Thailand (or things that are much cheaper in the U.S., so I should bring them with me). Electronics. Personal hygiene. Whatever?

Thanks ahead of time!

Mike
:clap2:


----------



## farrugia

In bangkok most things are available. Lots of 7-11s for toiletries etc. Clothes seem a bit more difficult to me as a man . The top end stores are pretty expensive or there are many cheap markets to explore. For me getting large size shoes has always been a challenge.


----------



## cnx_bruce

Hi Mike & welcome to the forum

You don't mention what part of Thailand you are moving to. If it is a place with lots of westerners then, as indicated by another, many if not most products will be available. If they are products that are only sought by expats (usually imported) then the price may well be more expensive than in your own country. 

Given that a lot of stuff falls under the category of "things", it might be better if you nominated specific items that you need or use regularly.

One type of 'thing', plus size clothing, has already been nominated as being hard to procure.


----------



## Cathering

thanks, guys! i hope to be in Thammasat. Will know in a day or two. I guess I was thinking stuff like electric shavers, shoes, electronics in general (although i'm updating everything here for the trip), ukulele strings, harmonicas, musical instruments, cell phones, things like that. i'll try to put a list together but that's the kind of "stuff" I was thinking of. 

Thanks again! Hope to hear from you again. It's my first trip to the far east. Been plenty of other places and I'm excited. Last trip to Costa Rica left me wishing I had brought a few small tools. And, things like that.


----------



## puree

Thammasat is a university with campuses. I guess it's likely that you'd come to live near either Tha Prachan or Rangsit. Most of the stuff you mention can be found in any nearby department stores. If you live near Tha Prachan you can have a look around Central Pinklao. In Rangsit you can go to Future Park Rangsit.

If you happen to stay at the Lampang Campus, your best shopping place will be Chiang Mai : )


----------



## Wayward Wind

Most items are available here, but may be a bit more expensive than in the US. For tools, Home Pro has a wide selection of pretty much everything you will need - very similar to a big box store in the US. There is a wide range of computers, laptops, cell phones, and accessories available at Fortune Town mall at the Phra Ram 9 MRT stop as well as Pantip Plaza, although you have to be careful about knock-offs there.

The one category you might want to focus on is medications, both OTC and prescription. Most meds - or the equivalent - are available here, but cost a good deal more. I always bring a large bottle (500 caplets) of generic acetaminophen from Amazon and a few bottles of NyQuil when I come back from the US.

And yes, real maple syrup and extra crunchy peanut butter can be had here - but again, at a price...heh


----------



## rooineckrsa

Hi Catherang

I always travel with one change of clothes and the rest is farang (european)food i.e cheese cheese and more cheese. smoking essence to make bacon all of the above are 3/4 times more expensive than europe or africa

mark


----------



## tjbr52

Elecronics are more expensive but the most important thing. If you wear a shoe in a half size buy it before you get here.


----------



## Cathering

Thanks! Close to signing a contract now. I will have four days to prepare for my move. Should be fun. I look forward to meeting a few of you when I get over there. Whoever's in my area, that is. 

Thanks again!

Mike


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

I'm two meters tall.
In Phuket, can't buy shirts, shorts, shoes. Extra sharp cheddar cheese, after shave (at any reasonable prices). Alka Seltzer-Plus. Claritan-D. Mid priced cigars. Good motorcycle cover.


----------



## Cathering

THanks! Maybe you can advise me regarding buying a new or used moto after I get there. I'm near Bangkok, so the used market should be good. Seen ads already on Craigslist, but the registration issues appear foggy :>) Is the Green Book the key? I hope to ride it around the country while there (1 year minimum) and out of the country. I've read that can pose problems. 

Any experience in that area? What part of Thailand are you in?

- Mike


----------



## Song_Si

^ second hand - as many motorbike dealers offer their own finance, they also do their own repossessions, and re-sell repo bikes. Means you have guaranteed ownership as they have retained the Green Book at all times, and as most bikes have a 2yr warranty which is transferable, you can get confirmed ownership/Green book plus warranty of a low km, near-new bike.
If a bike does not have a Green Book - it is illegal. Stolen or illegally imported. 

see also: Motorbikes and scooters - what do you ride? and Thai Drivers License


----------



## AnnaM

Thai Bigfoot said:


> I'm two meters tall.


This is a problem not only in Thailand. In Asia people are not so tall as in some others countries that is why it is hard to find clothing.


----------



## late

Things like an $100 apple tv will run you about $200 here. $200 Jambox will be like $400. Any niche products. Oh, and Dr. Pepper.


----------



## grgo69

I think Electronic is cheaper in USA cameras for sure


----------



## grgo69

I have one frienf who is also around 2 meters and he is running new Honda Click and has no problem - the new one is stronger has stronger swing arm and it also looks a bit bigger and costs around 50k bhat - used stuff in Thailand is not as cheap as you would think.


----------



## Newforestcat

Odd-sized or large-sized shoes and clothing are hard to find.

I spent a day in a BKK mall looking for a pair of size UK12 shoes for my husband. It was horrid. 

Anything bigger than XL or 40-inch waist could be hard to find. But made-to-measure clothing can be reasonable enough. There is a very good shoe shop in MBK on the ground floor that custom-makes very nice shoes, too. They are not that cheap but they should last and could be a god-send.


----------



## Dumbo

If you like gardning. Try and bring a spade.


----------



## Song_Si

^ I'm with you on that one. A good set of hedgetrimmers too. A sturdy wheelbarrow.
When we were living on the farm, only spades/shovels sold locally were made of such lightweight steel, about strong enough for shoveling marshmallows perhaps, but 100% useless for basic things I wanted a spade for eg digging a hole. 
Garden tools - often they are cheap, but tend to be cheap and nasty with a 5 minute lifespan.


----------



## Newforestcat

Good point on the gardening items. They will go on my shipping list. LOL


----------



## davejones

Only things I've bought abroad since being here are good supplements (mostly unavailable here), a Kindle, and a camera (more expensive here). Everything else I've been able to buy. But I lived in Bangkok. Might not be so easy elsewhere, especially in remoter areas that may not even have shopping malls.


----------



## Dumbo

You mean you bought a real spade and wheelbarrow in Bangkok?


----------



## carl_spencer

What is the purpose of your visit? Are you coming here as a tourist or will be staying in los for some time? For the most part, you can have most of your requirements met pretty easily and affordably. If you have some personal preferences, then you could consider bring those with you. I have not found anything overly expensive, so much so that I had to bring it with me when I came here.


----------

